
Software company in accordance with the theory of constraints - NikolayN
https://medium.com/@nemshilov/software-organisation-in-accordance-with-the-theory-of-constraints-part-1-4e9979e0da52
======
dv_dt
There is an early question in this article that essentially asks how do
construction projects involving hundreds of people usually complete on time
and software doesn't. The general question is a good one to ask, but the
assumption built into the front end of this formulation is bad.

[https://www.architectsjournal.co.uk/home/almost-two-
thirds-o...](https://www.architectsjournal.co.uk/home/almost-two-thirds-of-
projects-were-late-in-past-12-months/8689116.article)

There are other issues with comparing construction to software projects, but I
leave it at that.

~~~
NikolayN
sounds like you're spending a lot of energy on figuring why this wouldn't
work. i can only wish you good luck in that.

